# Scotland folks! or north england.... INFO plz?



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey guys-- I'm going to be in Newcastle end of July for work ( musician) and would love to find out about the local riding to Newcastle, and if time permits, I'd love to sneak up to Scotland.. 

I have NO idea what's up in Scotland, I've gotten a couple contacts in the newcastle area, but I'll have a few days off to explore. 
Looks as though it's a couple hours to say, Edinburgh --- just wondering what if any riding would be within a half day drive of Newcastle.. Scotland preferred as i've never been! 

thanks for any help! 


cz


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm not a Scot but a Yank who's been trying to figure out the same thing for a different timeframe. These sites have been helpful to me thus far...

http://www.7stanes.gov.uk/forestry/achs-5RJEKY
http://www.kielder.org/cycling.htm
http://www.scot-borders.co.uk/accommodation/default.htm
http://www.mountainbikerides.co.uk/index.htm
www.singletrackworld.com (large UK forum)
http://www.information-britain.co.uk/index.htm

The 7 Stanes area looks good and there's plenty of riding and cheap lodging in the area for days! I'm heading to Wales and Herefordshire so I doubt I'll be riding 7 Stanes.....next trip though!

Good luck and enjoy! Hopefully you'll the Brits as helpful as I have!

~Charles


----------



## xr600 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Scotland / NE England*

Yes, there are plenty of places to ride that are half a days drive or less from Newcastle, and some decent rides of 20 to 50 mile loops from the town centre, if you just want to ride and not drive.
Glentress (escellent) which is just over the Scottish Border and part of the 7 Stanes is 2 and a half to 3 hours drive from Newcastle, and a good place to start from when exploring the man made Scottish routes (there are miles of more natural trails also of course).
The Lake District is only about 2 hrs drive from Newcastle (to Keswick) and is a MUST see area!
Closer to Newcastle are places like Kielder Forest (scenic - large reservoir), Hamsterley Forest, and Chopwell Woods which is an hours mainly off-road ride from Newcastle if you get itchy legs.
Local Bike shops can sell you a handfull of guide books that describe local routes very close / starting from Newcastle.

or hopefully more people will soon notice this site !!!!! see the link if it works...
http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/srchkey/newcastle/country/253/is/Offroad


----------



## bobby309er (Mar 19, 2007)

*what type of riding you looking for?*

you can get to any of the Seven Stanes centers in under 2 1/2 hours from Newcastle, some quicker. I personally prefer the Tweed valley area which includes Glentress for xc, range of trails from easy to moderately difficult. there's also a fun little freeride type area with loads of tabletops, couple of log rides and drops(think the biggest is 4 foot). Innerleithen is also in the area and is definitely the jewel in Scotland's crown(except fort bill, but thats a fair old hike, dunno if it's even open yet i suppose it will be when you are going to be here but i digress), with a handful of dh runs, ranging from fun and easy to ball shrinkingly scary. The other centers, while still excellent, don't have the variety of the Tweed valley. search for nps round 1(innerleithen) and 2 on you tube(ae, where you'll also see Nathan Rennie make love to a tree, ouch). The Traquir xc trail also offers a challenge, i think it's black graded but i'm not sure. haven't rode the xc but seen guys coming back well and truly fooked but grinning with it so it must be good.

in the more immediate area i would go to hamsterley forest which has a variety of tracks dh, 4x, dual and xc. It's well worth a look if you can make it but make sure you check Scotland out first.

http://www.descendhamsterley.co.uk/


----------



## Davidpurvis (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi cajonezzz,

I'm from just outside of Newcastle and would gladly take you out riding with me, to either Scotland or the Lake District.

If this suits, just send me a PM letting me know when you're over and available

Dave.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey, while we're on the subject...

I'll be visiting Edinburgh in a few weeks and it looks like Glen Tress is within an hour or two, so I think I'll pack up the family and head down... 
Is there a bike shop at the park, near the trailhead? The 7Stanes website seems to indicate there is, but it then links to a private shop?

Does anybody know how accurate the trail difficulty ratings listed at 7Stanes website are? I'm experienced, but my wife and son are novice-to-intermediate - should we plan on sticking to the Blue loop, or is the Red doable. They're fit enough for hours of riding, just not real good at technical sections (drops, big logs, etc). I might also leave them at the skills park and ride a loop solo, unless that's not kosher.


----------



## Giallograle (Sep 20, 2004)

The gradings are accurate. 

My favourites are Kirroughtree, Mabie (the Red route), and Drumlanrig Castle. They've all got a more natural feel than Glentress I think, particularly Drumlanrig where Rik (who did a lot of work on the red route at Mabie before the 7 Stanes started) has built some great natural trails. .


----------



## xr600 (Sep 15, 2005)

*The Hub*

Yes, "The Hub" Cafe in the forest is located at the Glentress trailhead carpark and is excellent (Cafe, Bike shop / Bike hire, Bike wash etc).

For Glentress routes I would recomend you all start by riding the blue loop together as it is a lot of fun even for experienced riders. After a cup of coffee at ther hub, you can go out again and try the red / black routes etc. or split up at that point if they think the blue and green runs are more than enough.

http://www.thehubintheforest.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I wish I had more time to explore other areas, but as it's my wife and son's first time to Scotland, we're doing all the tourist stuff. The day at Glen Tress is as much a break from driving/site-seeing as anything.


----------



## cajonezzz (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Guys... great info here. 

david p. i Pm'd you.....


i THINK i've got some guiding through a company called Mb7 sorted out for a few days... looks like Glentress area. 

Still looking for a deal on a bike to hire...

Getting SO excited for this, I've now carved out 12 days to ride in Newcastle/scotland area around work! 
yeeeeehaw.


----------

